# Warwick Blue original or Turquiose Royal Bobcat paintjob



## EP Goat (Dec 18, 2008)

:confusedI have my 69 GTO down to metal. It is a triple blue(Warwick Blue/Blue Vinyl top and Blue Interior.Will a replica of the Turquoise Blue and White Royal Bobcat increase value of the car?I know it would look cool and stand out. Opinions please. I know its my choice. Just looking for opinions. Thanks!


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

If the car is a matching numbers car and you want maximum resale value, paint it original. If it is not a matching numbers car it does not matter what color it is.


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

EP Goat said:


> :confusedI have my 69 GTO down to metal. It is a triple blue(Warwick Blue/Blue Vinyl top and Blue Interior.Will a replica of the Turquoise Blue and White Royal Bobcat increase value of the car?I know it would look cool and stand out. Opinions please. I know its my choice. Just looking for opinions. Thanks!


I'm a stickler for original appearances. I do like modifications, but nothing that distracts to much from the original way it looked. I like things to match, so if I did a VIN check and data plate check...to me the color matching the numbers would be worth a little more. Of course however if the car was heavily modified and you could obviously tell then I think a close to original paint job wouldn't matter as much. It all boils down to how much you are spending on the paint job. But in any case "orignal" seems to be the way to always get most of your money back in the event a sale.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

OP, paint it how *you* want it. 

Overall I think the value will come from a quality job. A shoddy paint job in the original color won't increase the value.

Both those color combos are beautiful if done right (it is a 69 GTO after all).

People want something that catches the eye and the quality of the work will be the deciding factor. :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Black without the vinyl top......


----------

